

Living to be a 1000 years old - pjy04
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/4003063.stm

======
mpk
I wonder when pension plans will start factoring in developments in this area.

~~~
AndrewDucker
The second life expectancy takes a big jump the pensions industry will
implode. There's no way they can support people for dramatically longer lives
than they already are.

~~~
jacquesm
That goes for the planet as a whole to some extent.

The biggest ever driver for space exploration on a more than 'toy' level will
come as soon as aging is no longer a factor in mortality.

